# For Sale 2001 Jeep Wrangler Yard Truck with Meyer Plow



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

2001 Jeep wrangler with Myer plow Mechanically great... Lots of rust.
Hard top 6 cyl 5 speed manual, Blizzak tires. Has evap leak. CV front axles new front driveshaft.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

What are you planning to replace it with?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

buttaluv said:


> What are you planning to replace it with?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say: "money"

GLWS


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the Suburbanite said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say: "money"
> 
> GLWS


a newer Jeep Wrangler without so much rust. and a Boss plow.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

going to try to stay with a standard tranny? You sold another one of your Jeep’s while back didn’t you? Did you replace it with something?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

buttaluv said:


> going to try to stay with a standard tranny? You sold another one of your Jeep's while back didn't you? Did you replace it with something?


Yes last fall I sold my Green 2000 TJ with an auto, replaced it with a 2003 TJ auto.

Yes Im looking to replace the red TJ with another Jeep. Still deciding on TJ or JK. undecided on Auto or manual. my guy that will drive it is on the fence about manual or auto.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

theplowmeister said:


> Yes last fall I sold my Green 2000 TJ with an auto, replaced it with a 2003 TJ auto.
> 
> Yes Im looking to replace the red TJ with another Jeep. Still deciding on TJ or JK. undecided on Auto or manual. my guy that will drive it is on the fence about manual or auto.


Any issues with the 4 speed trans? switching to same this year from my 98, little concerned about the trans from what ive read...

you going with a htx v?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

no problems yet with the 4 sp auto


----------

